# Synology DS215j NAS anschließen: Alles an einen Switch?



## zoomify (7. Juni 2015)

*Synology DS215j NAS anschließen: Alles an einen Switch?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir den Synology DS215j NAS gekauft, um mit mehreren PCs auf die gleichen Daten zugreifen zu können.

Nun frage ich mich wie ich das Ding anschließen soll.
Ist es korrekt, dass ich einen Switch benötige, an dem ich dann beide PCs und das NAS anschließe.
Der Speedport-Router ist in einem anderen Stockwerk und Internet wird per dLAN nach oben gelegt.

Ich habe eine Skizze angehängt... Passt das aus eurer Sicht so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ja, welchen Switch würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Passt der: TP-Link TL-SG108 8-port Metal Gigabit Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


Ich danke euch!


----------



## Hatuja (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Synology DS215j NAS anschließen: Alles an einen Switch?*

Jap, so würde ich es auf jeden Fall auch machen.
Wenn du die PCs und das NAS an den separaten Switch anschließt, gehen alle Daten die unter den PCs und dem NAS ausgetauscht werden, über den Switch; also mit Gigabit.  Nur "das Internet" muss dann durch das Langsame dLAN. Wenn du das NAS an den Router anschließt, reduzierst du die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit zum NAS auf die Geschwindigkeit von dLAN.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die TP-Link für ihren Preis sehr gut. Ich denke, dass du mit dem verlinkten SG108 nichts falsch machst!


----------



## zoomify (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Synology DS215j NAS anschließen: Alles an einen Switch?*

Super, ich danke dir!

Noch eine Frage: kann ich mit einem weiteren Laptop per Wlan auch auf die Daten im NAS zugreifen? Und ist das sicher?


----------



## Hatuja (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Synology DS215j NAS anschließen: Alles an einen Switch?*

Ja, das geht. Das Wlan-Modul ist quasi an den internen  Switch im Router angebunden. Sofern nicht durch Sicherheits-Einstellungen im Router eingeschränkt, hast du auch aus dem Wlan uneingeschränkten Zugriff auf das gesamte Netzwerk. Das Wlan solltest du aber sowieso, unabhängig davon ob du auf das NAS zugreifen  willst, mit WPA2 absichern. Der Datenverkehr wird dabei verschlüsselt.


----------



## zoomify (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Synology DS215j NAS anschließen: Alles an einen Switch?*



Hatuja schrieb:


> Ja, das geht. Das Wlan-Modul ist quasi an den internen  Switch im Router angebunden. Sofern nicht durch Sicherheits-Einstellungen im Router eingeschränkt, hast du auch aus dem Wlan uneingeschränkten Zugriff auf das gesamte Netzwerk. Das Wlan solltest du aber sowieso, unabhängig davon ob du auf das NAS zugreifen  willst, mit WPA2 absichern. Der Datenverkehr wird dabei verschlüsselt.



Cool, danke!
Also WPA2-Verschlüsselung gilt im Normalfall als "sicher"...


----------



## Hatuja (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Synology DS215j NAS anschließen: Alles an einen Switch?*

"Sicher" ist ja immer relativ. Aber zur Zeit gilt WPA2 als sicher und ist quasi der Standard für Heim-Wlans. Noch mehr Sicherheit gibt es nur bei Business-Lösungen mit Mehr-Faktor-Autorisierung und VPN, etc.! Sowas können die meisten Heim-Router aber nicht und du müsstest Geld in die Hand nehmen.


----------

